# Roamio teardown?



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

has anyone seen a "teardown" of the Roamio similar to the one done on the Premiere, where each section was analyzed and the chips used identified?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

It just got posted:
http://technology.ihs.com/Teardowns/detail/503540_2584

Subscription required except for photo gallery which is open.

P.S. if anyone gets access to this, let us know the $ total or anything else you find interesting.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot for this.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

More commercial tear downs:

http://electronics360.globalspec.com/article/4965/teardown-tivo-roamio-tcd848000

http://www.techinsights.com/reports...arket-reports/Report-Profile/?ReportKey=10085

First one got $170 for Roamio Plus material costs, which is the same number they got for the Premiere XL. They left off the Zenverge coprocessor, don't know what to make of that.

The most interesting thing is the tuner is Broadcom's fullband capture with 8x QAM decoders. We might see a bump in features when CableCards are revamped.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

telemark said:


> More commercial tear downs:
> 
> http://electronics360.globalspec.com/article/4965/teardown-tivo-roamio-tcd848000
> 
> ...


Cable cards revamped? That's funny. They will never be revamped. Done away with yes. Replaced yes. Revamped no.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Ya, I intended that statement to be inclusive of Downloadable Conditional Access.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

telemark said:


> More commercial tear downs:
> 
> http://electronics360.globalspec.com/article/4965/teardown-tivo-roamio-tcd848000
> 
> ...


These chips are not new. Here is the press release from June 13th 2011:
http://www.broadcom.com/press/release.php?id=s584049

There also is a 4 tuner chip which is probably what is used in the Premiere 4 models.
http://www.broadcom.com/products/Cable/Cable-Set-Top-Box-Solutions/BCM3124-3128


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

telemark said:


> The most interesting thing is the tuner is Broadcom's fullband capture with 8x QAM decoders. We might see a bump in features when CableCards are revamped.





joewom said:


> Cable cards revamped? That's funny. They will never be revamped. Done away with yes. Replaced yes. Revamped no.


The Cisco PKM908 CableCARD already supports 8 tuners:
http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/products/collateral/video/remote-controls-keyboards/ol_28628_01.pdf

The Cisco Tuning Adapter with FW Version F.2001 also now supports 8 Tuners.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10255169#post10255169

I am not expecting any manufacturer to build and sell a retail 8 Tuner DVR, but at least Cisco did plan for that possibility.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Jed1 said:


> There also is a 4 tuner chip which is probably what is used in the Premiere 4 models.


Premiere 4 tuner uses MaxLinear - MxL241SF (4 of them to be exact).
Roamio 4 uses Panasonic - MN88436 (4 of them again).

So the Pro/+ is the only Tivo device using the Broadcom FullBandCapture so far.


----------

